# Official Game Thread: Seattle @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / FSN-SEA / NBATVHighDef



## BenDengGo

<center> *Raining Threes @ Windy Defense* 








*VS*









*Seattle Supersonics (42-19) (21-8 on road) @ Chicago Bulls (32-28) (19-11 at home) 









United Center, Tuesday March 15th, 2005
Seattle @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / FSN-SEA / NBATVHighDef*





































*Oregon-6'2-RIDNOUR <> UConn-6'5-ALLEN <> Alief Elsik HS-6'10-LEWIS <> Iowa-6'8-EVANS <> Forida A&M-7'1-JAMES*

*VS* 





































*Duke-6'1-DUHON <> Kansas-6'3-HINRICH <> Tau Ceramica-6'7-NOCIONI <> El Paso-6'9-DAVIS <> Thornwood-6'11-CURRY*


----------



## such sweet thunder

110










102


----------



## BG7

^ who is who, that one is more appropriate for a bucks vs. Kings game.


----------



## such sweet thunder

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> ^ who is who, that one is more appropriate for a bucks vs. Kings game.


http://www.ohiohistory.org/resource/archlib/collections/msscoll/mss991/corphistory.html 


> A noted feature of the company's first decades was the building housing the White Castle restaurants. During this time period White Castle leased most of the space for its restaurants on a short-term basis due to the small amount of land required for its standard five-stool hamburger stand. To protect the company's investment in the building, a White Castle employee, Loyd Ray, designed a movable, all-steel frame structure enclosed with interior and exterior porcelain enamel panels -- the first use of such materials in a building design. The buildings were modeled after Chicago's Old Water Tower and provided White Castle with a distinctive and practical solution to its building needs. Fifty-five of these hamburger stands were manufactured from 1928 to 1956. All those constructed after 1934 were made by another corporate subsidiary, the Porcelain Steel Building Company.


http://www.starbucks.co.jp/en/company_history.htm 


> Starbucks Timeline & history
> 
> 1971 Starbucks opens its first location in Seattle's Pike Place Market.


----------



## Krazy!!!

110










100


----------



## kukoc4ever

103










100


----------



## G-Force

Last Friday you guys caught my Sonics in a funk and just plain outhustled us. We bounced back and beat NY, yeah, I know, NY on the road. Right now, the Sonics have a better road record than home record. Not many, if any other teams have that situation.

I figure the Sonics will bounce back Tuesday tonight and win a close game. Its about time for Ray to have a good shooting night and Vlade is due to have a good night off the bench, too.

G-Force


----------



## nanokooshball

I was hoping that Deng would have played in this one.... but it looks like we'll have to wait for the weekend for him

Hopefully we pull through:

Seattle - 91
CHICAGO - 97

I also missed the game on Friday nite :curse: ...heard it was one of the best games of the season... I hope this one's jsut as good :cheers:


----------



## HAWK23

Bulls by double digits


----------



## jnrjr79

95











89


EDIT: 

Or, stated another way:










95










89


----------



## The Krakken

SWEET. I knew there was a reason I got my HD-DVR. :banana:

Bulls 103

Sonics 96

High Scorer--Ray Allen 25 pts (Ben Gordon will get 24)

High Rebounder--Tyson Chandler 16 Rebs

High Assists--Captain Kirk with 10


----------



## AnaMayShun

After losing the other night, to a team they should've beat. I think they'll pull this one out and beat the Sonics again.


----------



## remlover

95
















101


----------



## ScottMay

96








89


----------



## spongyfungy

Skiles in pregame was 
: "concerned about the complaining that was done and Tim Duncan did some complaining after the San Antonio game and all of a sudden we got to the line 10 times. I gotta be concerned about the crew tonight and what it is going to look like when the team starts chirping about the Bulls being physical, I have to be concerned about that so we have to watch Kirk early in the game and if he gets a quick one or something, don't be surprised if Duhon cover Ray for a while. "


----------



## LuolDeng

Do they keep stats for 4th chance points?


----------



## lister333

start another streak today!!!


----------



## lister333

Nocioni scoring early!!!


----------



## bullet

lister333 said:


> start another streak today!!!


Where do I sign??

4-2 Bulls


----------



## BG7

Starting where we left off with them.....


----------



## BG7

8-2 now Bulls


----------



## qwerty

Bulls 4-4 so far up 8-2.


----------



## bullet

Who's gaurding Ray???


----------



## lister333

bulls by 6 very quick


----------



## BG7

The Sonics don't have much composure. Lots of offensive fouls, and turnovers, and missed shots for them.


----------



## BG7

bullet said:


> Who's gaurding Ray???


Chris Duhon


----------



## jnrjr79

Good things happen when shooting 100%.


----------



## BG7

10-2, Kirk nails a jumper .

Sonics call a timeout.

Bulls come out with a vengeance.


----------



## bullet

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> Chris Duhon



Wooo

Thanks Slugga


----------



## Bolts

Kirk lookin good. Ray Allen is out to prove that last game was a fluke.


----------



## HAWK23

we're playing excellant on both sides of the ball right now... very impressive... nice charge taken by AD... nice steal by Noc... keep it up

2 fouls on James!


----------



## greekbullsfan

great start for bulls,sonics announcers are already whining for officiating :curse:


----------



## Rhyder

It's nice to see us start out strong in the first quarter. We have been giving up leads pretty early as of late.


----------



## Frankensteiner

Ray Allen is 0-3. What are the chances he misses a bunch of open shots and layups for the second game against the same team?


----------



## HAWK23

greekbullsfan said:


> great start for bulls,sonics announcers are already whining for officiating :curse:



are you serious?!?!?!

what the hell do they want called?


----------



## Bolts

Kirk guarded Ray the 1st two possession then got switched off onto Ridenour the second two possessions.


----------



## bullet

Chapu with an active start

2 pts (1-1) 1 rbd 2 ast 1 stl in 3 minutes :biggrin:


----------



## qwerty

Frankensteiner said:


> Ray Allen is 0-3. What are the chances he misses a bunch of open shots and layups for the second game against the same team?



Then complain he was getting fouled repeatedly.


----------



## mizenkay

spongyfungy said:


> Skiles in pregame was
> : "concerned about the complaining that was done and Tim Duncan did some complaining after the San Antonio game and all of a sudden we got to the line 10 times. I gotta be concerned about the crew tonight and what it is going to look like when the team starts chirping about the Bulls being physical, I have to be concerned about that so we have to watch Kirk early in the game and if he gets a quick one or something, don't be surprised if Duhon cover Ray for a while. "



as they should be. skiles! 

they're running the quote from ray allen as a graphic.

got the bulls feed on nba tv tonight. 

"the tallest play-by-play duo in the league" 

bulls starting *strong!*


----------



## Rhyder

Philly up by 25 over the Lakers at the end of 3 quarters too. This will be another big win for this team if we can keep up the intensity for four quarters.


----------



## OziBull

is there an audio feed help please someone


----------



## Rhyder

Rhyder said:


> Philly up by 25 over the Lakers at the end of 3 quarters too. This will be another big win for this team if we can keep up the intensity for four quarters.


Cleveland up by 24 over Utah at the end of three quarters too.


----------



## bullet

Ray woke up


----------



## LuolDeng

Seattle on a 7-0 run.


----------



## lister333

little drought now for us.


----------



## bullet

Sonics with 4 off boards already!


----------



## lister333

ray allen getting some rythm...bulls by one


----------



## lister333

threeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee by gordon!!!


----------



## qwerty

That was awesome. Right when the ball was passed to gordon the crowd starting cheering.


----------



## bullet

Ben for 3 - is it the 4th Q??


----------



## lister333

game tied


----------



## BG7

bullet said:


> Sonics with 4 off boards already!


Don't put too much into that. It was like all on the same play.


----------



## Rhyder

Check your PMs Oz.


----------



## bullet

Sonics totally crashing the Boards 10-4.

Evans has more boards than all Bulls combined (6)


----------



## BealeFarange

qwerty said:


> That was awesome. Right when the ball was passed to gordon the crowd starting cheering.


The crowd no doubt likes Ben and Kirk more than anyone. There's always a pocket of loud and proud Eddy fans, too (myself included) that cheer whenever he does anything. 

The Ben contingent is huge though...he's the guy that got a lot of people interested again. My mom even asked me about Ben "Jordan" and said she didn't know there was anyone that small in the league...


----------



## BealeFarange

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> Don't put too much into that. It was like all on the same play.


I can't decide if that's better or worse...


----------



## LuolDeng

Seattle by 2, 2:30 left.


----------



## BealeFarange

Who blocked that shot? The radio just said "blocked"...was it Tyson?


----------



## theanimal23

any idea when Deng will be back? He'd be nice to have right now to match up on Lewis. I don't want Skiles putting Hinrich on Lewis again this game.


----------



## LuolDeng

BealeFarange said:


> Who blocked that shot? The radio just said "blocked"...was it Tyson?


Si


----------



## Mr. T

BealeFarange said:


> Who blocked that shot? The radio just said "blocked"...was it Tyson?


YES


----------



## qwerty

Anyone else wondering wtf chandler was doing taking that shot?


----------



## bullet

Eddy with his 2nd personal :|


----------



## BealeFarange

Mr. T said:


> YES


merci (et toi khinrich12)


----------



## BealeFarange

It sucks that we're tied after the start we had...but at least we're tied. Flip Murray is a good matchup for them against our guards...if there is such a thing with our defensive masters... 

I'm shocked Murray didn't play more in Seattle and I'm sure he'll play more as the season winds down what with Antonio Daniels gimpy and all.


----------



## bullet

Another 3 by Ben!!


----------



## bullet

Ray Allen is shooting lots , he's 3-9.


----------



## LuolDeng

Ben with 3 threes.


----------



## qwerty

Gordon 3-3 from the trey 31-25 bulls with 10:25 left in the second quarter.


----------



## bullet

bullet said:


> Another 3 by Ben!!


And another!! :biggrin: (3-3 from 3)


----------



## Mr. T

Q on a +/- who gets "credit" for the negative differential when the player is subbed out prior to the free throw shots? The guy who was on the floor or the guy who is standing there when the shots are made?


----------



## bullet

Thats good - 3 sonics bigs with 2 personals (Forston,James and Evans)

And Radman


----------



## HAWK23

this game is ridiculous, so many fouls on both sides of the court... is this what you want you weak sonics? Do you even want to play basketball or do you want to play lets see who can make the most free throws??? Well guess what you seem to be getting what you want but your missing all your free throws so go SUCK ON THAT.


----------



## Mr. T

Funny, the guy who wasn't complaining about the calls the other night gets T'd up tonight!


----------



## Pan Mengtu

BealeFarange said:


> It sucks that we're tied after the start we had...but at least we're tied. Flip Murray is a good matchup for them against our guards...if there is such a thing with our defensive masters...
> 
> I'm shocked Murray didn't play more in Seattle and I'm sure he'll play more as the season winds down what with Antonio Daniels gimpy and all.


Yeah, he'll likely get more time. He had one game where he really lit it up this season, but his minutes have been too inconsistent. He missed the first month or so because of injury and Nate decided to stick with the lineup that won them all those games so he didn't get worked in except gradually, and still not as much as he should be played.


----------



## mizenkay

seattle is becoming _emotional_ and not in a good way!


----------



## greekbullsfan

seattle announcer says tyson is a young marcus camby!!!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## mizenkay

HAWK23 said:


> this game is ridiculous, so many fouls on both sides of the court... is this what you want you weak sonics? Do you even want to play basketball or do you want to play lets see who can make the most free throws??? Well guess what you seem to be getting what you want but your missing all your free throws so go SUCK ON THAT.


it's karma.

:wink:


----------



## HAWK23

this isn't even a basketball game so far, if this was a movie they would title it "Whistle Blowing"

this is ridiculous

too many fouls on BOTH sides of the court... let them play


----------



## Wynn

greekbullsfan said:


> seattle announcer says tyson is a young marcus camby!!!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana:


I hope that doesn't mean he'll be injured most of his career!



What caused the tech?


----------



## fleetwood macbull

that was a cheap 3 sec call on Tyson

hey the Sonics *****ing already. Good :banana:


----------



## HAWK23

mizenkay said:


> it's karma.
> 
> :wink:



i'm seriously pissed, this is ridiculous


----------



## bullet

bullet said:


> Thats good - 3 sonics bigs with 2 personals (Forston,James and Evans)
> 
> And Radman


and Collison!


----------



## LuolDeng

Swallow The God Damn Whistle


----------



## Mr. T

Wynn said:


> What caused the tech?


NOt sure, they said Joey Crawford was looking to ring somebody up.


----------



## fleetwood macbull

Officials sucking all the life and joy out of the game of basketball tonight


----------



## Mr. T

David Stern to Sonics: Message received (loud and clear)


----------



## ChiBron

*OT Knicks up 78-68 against Miami after 3 qtrs. Jamal has 11 assists *


----------



## Mr. T

Allen coming in, wanted to get in while the whistles are hot.


----------



## qwerty

Offensive foul on pike. This is disgusting.


----------



## spongyfungy

so....many.....calls......


----------



## bullet

Nocioni playing Well!


----------



## Pan Mengtu

All right now, this foul stuff is getting way out of hand.


----------



## Mr. T

Sheesh, I'll bet Stern knew better than to watch this pathetic "entertainment". Too bad for the people who went through the hassle of getting to the UC to be treated to NBA politics.


----------



## HAWK23

i've lost all respect for the refs and the sonics... they *****, they get their way... they're all a bunch of ladies in my book with exception to Rashard Lewis...

I wonder if they'll all have a tea party after the game... bunch of nancys


----------



## mizenkay

HAWK23 said:


> i'm seriously pissed, this is ridiculous


i meant that it's karma they are missing at the line.


----------



## HAWK23

mizenkay said:


> i meant that it's karma they are missing at the line.



no I understood what you were saying... I was just reiterating my frustration for this "game"


----------



## Mr. T

NBA taking the fan out of "NBA its fantastic".


----------



## Future

Joey Crawford and whoever he refs with always call horrible Bulls games..... **** him.


----------



## bullet

26 calls already - and it ain't half yet!!


----------



## Wynn

Pan Mengtu said:


> All right now, this foul stuff is getting way out of hand.


Interesting to note that with 5:32 left in the half every Bull player who has seen the floor has been whistled for at least one foul.


----------



## Mr. T

Anybody else think its justice they put this train wreck on NBA TV?


----------



## HAWK23

19 FTA FOR THE SONICS COMPARED TO 4 FOR THE BULLS

YOU HAVE TO BE SHlTTING ME!


----------



## qwerty

Yes, pike i great.


----------



## Mr. T

I wanna see Nocioni clock somebody to bring some life to the building. Joey Crawford anyone?


----------



## Wynn

Awesome offensive series!! Surprised none of the Bull fouled each other!


----------



## BealeFarange

I'm falling asleep sitting here in my chair. Listening to a lot of fouls being called on the radio is unbearable. Thanks, Ray!

As for the +/- question by Mr. T, whoever is on the floor is on the floor. It's a good question...I'm not 100% sure either way. It is one of the many flaws to point out about the whole +/- system, though...


----------



## HAWK23

I wonder if this is the kind of game the sonics are used to... if it is then they're even a bigger bunch of little women than I thought


----------



## qwerty

Mr. T said:


> I wanna see Nocioni clock somebody to bring some life to the building. Joey Crawford anyone?


Once deng comes back that is fine with me.


----------



## Pan Mengtu

This has been the ugliest half of basketball I've seen in quite a while.


----------



## Mr. T

Just when we started to get some flow going...whistle.


----------



## HAWK23

Wynn said:


> Awesome offensive series!! Surprised none of the Bull fouled each other!



this made me laugh

well done haha


----------



## Mr. T

Wynn said:


> Awesome offensive series!! Surprised none of the Bull fouled each other!


:clap:


----------



## bullet

Chapu 6pts (3-4) 7 rbds (3 off) 4 asts 1 stl in 10-14?? minutes!!


----------



## BealeFarange




----------



## LuolDeng

Bulls by 10.


----------



## Mr. T

BealeFarange said:


> I'm falling asleep sitting here in my chair. Listening to a lot of fouls being called on the radio is unbearable. Thanks, Ray!
> 
> As for the +/- question by Mr. T, whoever is on the floor is on the floor. It's a good question...I'm not 100% sure either way. It is one of the many flaws to point out about the whole +/- system, though...


They should definitely count for the player leaving whether offensive or defensive. Not sure how they do it though.


----------



## fleetwood macbull

just waiting for something exiting to happen while Red is in mid-sentence. Then he sucks one of those %$#) D$##$% cough drops down one of his lungs so we can have a real moment


----------



## BealeFarange

Enjoy this technical free throw, Ray. Defensive three for a foot on the line? MY GOD.


----------



## Wynn

What did O'Hare do?


----------



## HAWK23

players go tumbling to the ground and they dont call a foul, players are standing with arms at their sides and they call fouls...

what the ****... seriously


----------



## Mr. T

Are the Sonics in position for fewest FGM in an NBA game?


----------



## qwerty

Pargo with a two wo0t. 49-42 Bulls.


----------



## greekbullsfan

every time we touch them the ****ing refs blow their ****ing whistle


----------



## Mr. T

How about most FTA? :clown:


----------



## Rhyder

fleetwood macbull said:


> just waiting for something exiting to happen while Red is in mid-sentence. Then he sucks one of those %$#) D$##$% cough drops down one of his lungs so we can have a real moment


I heard on the radio that Kerr couldn't talk the whole game without an oxygen tank.

Some caller complained that Kerr was constantly eating during the game and he was sick of it. The guys on AM1000 said it was Kerr breathing on his oxygen tube, yet still trying to comment. Needless to say, the caller put his foot in his mouth.


----------



## Wynn

Time to punish the Sonic for their daintiness.... bringing in the scoring machine -- Jannero Pargo -- to make sure he gets his two foul minimum before the game is over!


----------



## bullet

Pargo sighting


----------



## BealeFarange

Maybe post-padding will help me stay awake...  

Seriously, though, I really need to post (or do something) to keep focused. This is the dullest game of all time. 

I agree, btw, Mr. T, that the player leaving should get credit in the +/-...but for some reason I doubt how that's done. 

Does a bench player get a "-" for a technical foul (I dunno, taunting or something) that happens when he's not on the floor? Is there credit for drawing a bunch of fouls and then leaving the game while your team reaps the bonus benefit? Some grey here...


----------



## Tooeasy

holy duhon!


----------



## Mr. T

Duhon what a shot!!!


----------



## LuolDeng

Holy Hell Duhon!


----------



## qwerty

Omg how the **** did he make that under hand.


----------



## jnrjr79

Oh My God Oh My God Oh My God Oh My God!!!!!

What A Ridiculous Shot By Duhon. A Stumbling 3 Off The Backboard W/the Foul!!!!!1!


----------



## fleetwood macbull

DuhON!!!!!!!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Mr. T

Stumbling 3 for Duhon and should have been a 4 but they screwed us and then Duhon gets the tip on the free throw! 4 point play!


----------



## The Truth

:jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: 

Holy crap...should have been a five point play!


----------



## BealeFarange

I love Duhon!!!


----------



## mizenkay

duhon with the luckiest shot of his life!

wow.


----------



## jnrjr79

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!! They only give Duhon a 2 for the shot, but then he follows his own free throw, gets the rebound, and tips it in as times expires. Amazing.


----------



## qwerty

Duhon even gets the damn tip in from his missed free throw. Wow.


----------



## Future

That was ****in amazing Duhon! 5 pts in under 4 secs.


----------



## spongyfungy

wow. duhon.


----------



## fleetwood macbull

this is why basketball could use some instant replay if Duhons shot was a three :curse:


----------



## LuolDeng

Did they call the first a 3 like it should be?


----------



## rwj333

yeah, on the box score they don't count the tip in and his shot is only a 2.


----------



## qwerty

jnrjr79 said:


> Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!! They only give Duhon a 2 for the shot, but then he follows his own free throw, gets the rebound, and tips it in as times expires. Amazing.


That is a horrible call by the refs but that is not shocking considering how this game has gone so far. He was clearly behind the three point line.


----------



## Mr. T

BealeFarange said:


> Maybe post-padding will help me stay awake...
> 
> Seriously, though, I really need to post (or do something) to keep focused. This is the dullest game of all time.
> 
> I agree, btw, Mr. T, that the player leaving should get credit in the +/-...but for some reason I doubt how that's done.
> 
> Does a bench player get a "-" for a technical foul (I dunno, taunting or something) that happens when he's not on the floor? Is there credit for drawing a bunch of fouls and then leaving the game while your team reaps the bonus benefit? Some grey here...


All great points and they illustrate you can't put too much stock in any one stat.


----------



## HAWK23

There We Go Duhon Holy Crap


----------



## Future

jnrjr79 said:


> Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!! They only give Duhon a 2 for the shot, but then he follows his own free throw, gets the rebound, and tips it in as times expires. Amazing.


What the hell? They only gave him a two? I wish our damn announcers would mention something like this.... ****in red and dore.


----------



## The Truth

fleetwood macbull said:


> this is why basketball could use some instant replay if Duhons shot was a three :curse:


It definitely should have been a 3. He was obviously behind the line.


----------



## rwj333

now they count the tip in.


----------



## Tooeasy

i tivo'd the shot, he had a step inside of the line from what i saw. still a crazy shot tho


----------



## bullet

Duhon!!!


----------



## jnrjr79

KHinrich12 said:


> Did they call the first a 3 like it should be?


Looks like they screwed it up and gave him a 2.


----------



## qwerty

rwj333 said:


> yeah, on the box score they don't count the tip in and his shot is only a 2.


They said they werte gonna review the tip in. He got it off with about 0.01-0.02 left.


----------



## HAWK23

End of half:

Bulls-57

Nancies-46


----------



## The Truth

Tooeasy said:


> i tivo'd the shot, he had a step inside of the line from what i saw. still a crazy shot tho


No, it was a 3. 

He shot it off one leg. It looked like he stepped over the line, but his second foot had not come down when he released the ball.


----------



## rwj333

Seattle needs to play some D if they're going to make it in the playoffs.


----------



## bullet

31 pf's called in one half!!


----------



## HAWK23

rwj333 said:


> Seattle needs to play some D if they're going to make it in the playoffs.



they're defense consists of tugging on the referrees pants and begging for fouls to be called


----------



## fleetwood macbull

referees..damn the game. its all about us refs


----------



## SausageKingofChicago

The Truth said:


> No, it was a 3.
> 
> He shot it off one leg. It looked like he stepped over the line, but his second foot had not come down when he released the ball.


I see he's been taking shooting lessons from Sean Elliot


----------



## ballafromthenorth

wow, I can't wait to see duhon's shot.. they better have it on the highlights!


----------



## The Truth

ballafromthenorth said:


> wow, I can't wait to see duhon's shot.. they better have it on the highlights!


It wasn't really even a shot.

He caught the inbound pass from the opposite baseline with about 4 seconds left, sprinted up the court, and basically just threw the ball up as he was knocked over with one second left. The ball just happened to bank in.


----------



## fleetwood macbull

well great job keeping everyone under three fouls anyways all around


Knicks and Miami toe to toe and MSG Miami a two point lead. Knicks were up by 10 in the fourth i think

JC with 12 assists, 8 points on 3-10 shooting


----------



## Wynn

What I love is that despite a foul shot differential of 22 to 9 we're still up by 11 points at the half. Not only that, but I bet the entire team is PISSED that they have to play 5 on 8 this game. Look for the Bull to come out smoking in the second half.

On a personal note, I've got to hand it to them. If I were the coach, I'd either tell them to make sure every foul counted (since they're getting rung up anyway) slapshot style, or I'd tell my team not to go to the defensive end of the floor. My guess is that either instruction would get me fired.

Props to Skiles and the Bull for maintaining composure and playing ball. It's a shame the Sonic appears to not like playing the "weak" teams in the east.


----------



## Mr. T

Tooeasy said:


> i tivo'd the shot, he had a step inside of the line from what i saw. still a crazy shot tho


I've got TIVO too, he definitely hit a 3. From the near side you couldn't tell. From straight on it was a 3.


----------



## HAWK23

no doubt about it, it was a 3 pointer...


----------



## BealeFarange

Wynn said:


> On a personal note, I've got to hand it to them. If I were the coach, I'd either tell them to make sure every foul counted (since they're getting rung up anyway) slapshot style, or I'd tell my team not to go to the defensive end of the floor. My guess is that either instruction would get me fired.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Haha *Wynn!*, that's hilarious! Could you imainge if the Bulls just didn't go back on D? I bet Ray Allen would miss a shot and then pull out a rule book begging for "offsides" or something...


----------



## fleetwood macbull

Wynn said:


> What I love is that despite a foul shot differential of 22 to 9 we're still up by 11 points at the half. Not only that, but I bet the entire team is PISSED that they have to play 5 on 8 this game. Look for the Bull to come out smoking in the second half.


i don't get it, Its like a playoff type of response by the league or something. Squeaky wheel gets the oil?


----------



## HAWK23

17 assists off of 23 bulls baskets, thats a pretty amazing stat right there...


----------



## dkg1

This is like trying to watch a WNBA game the way they're calling fouls. It will be satisfying and funny as hell if we win this game the way it's being called. Especially after all their pregame crying.


----------



## Mr. T

dkg1 said:


> This is like trying to watch a WNBA game the way they're calling fouls. It will be satisfying and funny as hell if we win this game the way it's being called. Especially after all their pregame crying.


Especially if we blow them out in the second half.

So far the Sonic has been a little too focused on getting the foul and not much else.


----------



## ballafromthenorth

heh.. like the signature hawk.. I'm going to venture onto the seattle boards and see what they're saying..


----------



## Wynn

I just wish somehow my boy Jared Reiner could get in on all of this foul action. Poor kid never gets to have any fun. Think he could trip Ray-Ray from the bench as he's running down the side?


----------



## fleetwood macbull

dkg1 said:


> This is like trying to watch a WNBA game the way they're calling fouls. It will be satisfying and funny as hell if we win this game the way it's being called. Especially after all their pregame crying.


if the game is called the same way in the second half, Bulls lose


----------



## SausageKingofChicago

HAWK23 said:


> no doubt about it, it was a 3 pointer...


I agree with your signature 

Rumour has it that they all have to squat to piss


----------



## Pan Mengtu

If anyone wants to add their (cordial) half-time thoughts to the Sonics thread, feel free. It's lonely in there.

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=149900


----------



## HAWK23

ballafromthenorth said:


> heh.. like the signature hawk.. I'm going to venture onto the seattle boards and see what they're saying..



i already did they are happy about how "fair" the officiating is.... i was gonna say something but decided against it...


----------



## dkg1

fleetwood macbull said:


> i don't get it, Its like a playoff type of response by the league or something. Squeaky wheel gets the oil?


Seattle's in trouble come playoff time. Granted the West doesn't have a team with a real grind it out style, but the way they responded to our physical play says a lot about their team.


----------



## Xantos

I hope the D, and hard play continue in the 2nd half...You gotta think that the Sonics will make a run at some point. 

Keep it going Bulls!


----------



## fleetwood macbull

wow the Knicks lose another buzzer beater!! Wade jumper! :cheers:


----------



## greekbullsfan

buzzer beater by wade.Miami wins it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dkg1

Good start. Bucket by Eddy and another by Noce


----------



## SausageKingofChicago

dkg1 said:


> This is like trying to watch a WNBA game the way they're calling fouls. It will be satisfying and funny as hell if we win this game the way it's being called. Especially after all their pregame crying.


Yo 

Remember that Ray doesn't like to be touched 

The only person Ray likes touching him ....... is Ray


----------



## HAWK23

Noc has been our MVP so far... he may get a triple double if he keeps this up


----------



## BG7

dkg1 said:


> Seattle's in trouble come playoff time. Granted the West doesn't have a team with a real grind it out style, but the way they responded to our physical play says a lot about their team.


So they won't have trouble until they get to the finals then.


----------



## dkg1

greekbullsfan said:


> buzzer beater by wade.Miami wins it!!!!!!!!!



out of curiosity, who was guarding Wade?


----------



## Mr. T

I think the Sonic cried so much they've actually thrown themselves off their own game.

I'll have to make a point of watching them play the Piston now.

(Yes, I've adopted Wynn-speak for the rest of the game)


----------



## SausageKingofChicago

dkg1 said:


> Seattle's in trouble come playoff time. Granted the West doesn't have a team with a real grind it out style, but the way they responded to our physical play says a lot about their team.


Yessiree Bob

It says that they have to squat to piss


----------



## SausageKingofChicago

dkg1 said:


> out of curiosity, who was guarding Wade?


Jamal


----------



## dkg1

damn it, 2 offensive rebounds for Seattle already


----------



## HAWK23

Rashard Lewis is a player... I'd take him on this Bulls team over Ray-Anne Allen.


----------



## Wynn

SausageKingofChicago said:


> Jamal


hehehe....


----------



## Vintage

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> So they won't have trouble until they get to the finals then.


San Antonio can play hard nosed ball.


Bowen and Ginobili can play physical with Allen.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago

HAWK23 said:


> Rashard Lewis is a player... I'd take him on this Bulls team over Ray-Anne Allen.


Ray has a better handbag collection though


----------



## greekbullsfan

:mob: :mob: :mob:


SausageKingofChicago said:


> Jamal


----------



## dkg1

HAWK23 said:


> Rashard Lewis is a player... I'd take him on this Bulls team over Ray-Anne Allen.


Remember how bummed out he was when he attended the draft? I'll bet a lot of teams are regretting passing on him now.


----------



## fleetwood macbull

dkg1 said:


> out of curiosity, who was guarding Wade?


not Jamal


----------



## Vintage

Just checking the score.....damn.

I didn't think we'd be up this much at halftime.....


----------



## SausageKingofChicago

Vintage said:


> San Antonio can play hard nosed ball.
> 
> 
> Bowen and Ginobili can play physical with Allen.


Exactamundo

The Spurs are the nearest thing out West to bump n grind hoops


----------



## dkg1

That'a boy duhon


----------



## dkg1

fleetwood macbull said:


> not Jamal



hata!!! :laugh:


----------



## SausageKingofChicago

dkg1 said:


> Remember how bummed out he was when he attended the draft? I'll bet a lot of teams are regretting passing on him now.


Yeah but all that cryin n hollerin has served him well given he ended up a Sonic


----------



## Vintage

GreekBullsFan, is this game...um....exciting you?


----------



## dkg1

3 for Kirk over Lewis


----------



## dkg1

Vintage said:


> GreekBullsFan, is this game...um....exciting you?


Was the Greek in 2 Live Crew? 67-58 Bulls


----------



## dkg1

Damn it Eddy. Come on, he should be dominating their weak asses in there.


----------



## theanimal23

From the GameCast, it seems like our Bigs aren't much of a factor b/c of all the fouls. Can Eddy even get into a groove in the post? I've seen a few offensive fouls called on game cast on Eddy and the Big O.


----------



## dkg1

Great, Technical on AD


----------



## spongyfungy

Antonio gets T'd up. with a looseball foul.


----------



## BealeFarange

Thattaboy, Antonio! Let these punk refs have it!

Greekbullsfan: "Not tonight...*yawn*...I'm not in the mood."


----------



## theanimal23

How come Hinrich shoots poorly each game? Does he force up a lot of shots? Or is it bad luck, and a lot of his shots just rim out?


----------



## Future

Great.... the refs bringing the Sonics back in the game.


----------



## Mr. T

Whats sad is the NBA couldn't give a crap about how this is for the fans.


----------



## dkg1

Seattle's getting every break right now


----------



## theanimal23

Can our Bigs get into a groove in the post offensively? I've seen several offensive fouls called on Eddy and the Big O on GameCast.


----------



## Wynn

BealeFarange said:


> Thattaboy, Antonio! Let these punk refs have it!


What'd he do?


----------



## Future

Eddy is playin like garbage now.... where the **** was he on that Reggie Evans offensive board?


----------



## Mr. T

Honestly, somebody needs to take one for the team and jack Crawford in the head.


----------



## Rhyder

Bulls winning the foul battle:

25-15 with 3:28 to go


----------



## spongyfungy

theanimal23 said:


> How come Hinrich shoots poorly each game? Does he force up a lot of shots? Or is it bad luck, and a lot of his shots just rim out?


a little bit of each. He'll keep shooting himself out of a slump. Many of his shots go in and out.


----------



## Future

LET THEM ****IN PLAY! CHANDLER GETS HIS 4th because of this bull****!


----------



## HAWK23

this "game" is hilarious


----------



## qwerty

Sexual favors had to be given. If not i don't have an answer for all of these fouls on the bulls and ****ty calls.


----------



## LuolDeng

****ing ***** *** Sonics get there way with *****ing about the refs...


----------



## bullet

Tyson with his 5th!!!


----------



## Future

I love how the refs brought it from an 11 pt lead to a 3 pt lead.... Joey Crawford, the new star of the Seattle Supersonics.


----------



## svanacore

Crawford wasn't guarding Wade on that play.(oops thought Mr. T was talking about Jamal and not Joey Crawford lol)

Also, Crawford played a hell of a game on both sides of the court. Some of his assists were beautiful.

But keep hating. 

Btw, we need Gordon.


----------



## ChiBron

29-11 FT disparity. I guess the refs' goal is to triple the differential ASAP in this qtr.


----------



## HAWK23

Future said:


> I love how the refs brought it from an 11 pt lead to a 3 pt lead.... Joey Crawford, the new star of the Seattle Supersonics.



amen...


----------



## Mr. T

I'm embarassed to admit I was pumped for tonights game. How sad is that?


----------



## spongyfungy

theanimal23 said:


> Can our Bigs get into a groove in the post offensively? I've seen several offensive fouls called on Eddy and the Big O on GameCast.


The refs aren't letting him. Curry has this thing with dropping his left shoulder.

BS call on Nocioni! Evans was moving!

tied at 67 Radman with a 3!.


----------



## Chicago N VA

The Refs are a freaking joke, this game.


----------



## theanimal23

God I hope Skiles and the Players lash out on the Refs after the game. Screw the fines, we need to get our .

Please, someone lay a hard foul. At least we can justify a foul for being called then.


----------



## bullet

SPMJ said:


> 29-11 FT disparity. I guess the refs' goal is to triple the differential ASAP in this qtr.


That's bad!


----------



## BealeFarange

Wynn said:



> What'd he do?


I don't even know what he did. He just jawed and got a "t." 

The fouls are out of control...absolutely out of control...


----------



## Future

THIS IS ****IN BULL****! I'M ****IN PiSSED!!!


----------



## qwerty

Now the sonics are all shaking their head wondering how that was a foul. What losers they are.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle

This is kinda what happened with Tyson on Sunday, except there were only 4 minutes left.


----------



## HAWK23

Future said:


> THIS IS ****IN BULL****! I'M ****IN PiSSED!!!


dude i'm ****ing pissed also, this is bull****


----------



## spongyfungy

The only we can combat this is to drive to the lane and force the refs to call fouls for us like Nocioni did just now.

I can't believe we had a 15 point lead and lost it just like that.


----------



## HAWK23

The 6ft Hurdle said:


> This is kinda what happened with Tyson on Sunday, except there were only 4 minutes left.



and they were probably fouls too...


----------



## fleetwood macbull

Eddy and Kirk have failed to produce winning efforts. So we will not win. That simple. KIrk has to do more than defend tonight


----------



## Mr. T

SPMJ said:


> 29-11 FT disparity. I guess the refs' goal is to triple the differential ASAP in this qtr.


Guess that shows what an "elite" team the Sonic is, eh? They need a nearly 3-1 advantage in "CHARITY SHOTS" to lead the Bull.


----------



## HAWK23

Mr. T said:


> Guess that shows what an "elite" team the Sonic is, eh? They need a nearly 3-1 advantage in "CHARITY SHOTS" to lead the Bull.


"charity" is the right word to use my friend


----------



## Vintage

Mr. T said:


> Guess that shows what an "elite" team the Sonic is, eh? They need a nearly 3-1 advantage in "CHARITY SHOTS" to lead the Bull.



The Bull isn't done for yet. The Sonic have a long ways to go before the game is over.


----------



## BealeFarange

I was SUPER pumped for this game...I think the game in Seattle was one of the best games I've seen in years (involving the Bulls, of course.) 

I almost paid a lot of money to show up at the UC at the last second and buy a non half-price ticket.


----------



## bullet

We blew the lead so easily...


----------



## HAWK23

bullet said:


> We blew the lead so easily...



i disargee, the refs gave it to the nancys so easily


----------



## Future

God damn.... is the whole ****in Sonics team *****ing about Friday? Are we going to see a ****in Radmanovic quote soon? Jesus Christ, quit your ****in whining you lil *****es.


----------



## Mr. T

Future said:


> God damn.... is the whole ****in Sonics team *****ing about Friday? Are we going to see a ****in Radmanovic quote soon? Jesus Christ, quit your ****in whining you lil *****es.


What he said ( i think )


----------



## bullet

25 - 10 sonics this q . Yakkk


----------



## ChiBron

Somebody tell Kirk the game is played on both ends of the court. How long will he keep being excused for shooting like this?


----------



## Vintage

Probably should cut down on the swearing a little bit guys...

OT: Is this game on TV? I am getting frusturated that I cannot watch the games anymore.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle

HAWK23 said:


> and they were probably fouls too...


Yeah within a minute.


----------



## Mr. T

Anyone think the NBA and this officiating crew has overreacted a touch? :clown:


----------



## Vintage

Mr. T said:


> Anyone think the NBA and this officiating crew has overreacted a touch? :clown:



Perhaps its in response to the quotes made the other day by Ray Allen and co.?


----------



## Future

Seriously, the refs threw us out of any rhythm we had in the 3rd quarter.... God, I hope we pull this one out. This is the most frustrating game I have ever watched.


----------



## The Krakken

SPMJ said:


> Somebody tell Kirk the game is played on both ends of the court. How long will he keep being excused for shooting like this?


Give it a rest. He didn't miss 10 shots by himself......


----------



## HAWK23

Future said:


> Seriously, the refs threw us out of any rhythm we had in the 3rd quarter.... God, I hope we pull this one out. This is the most frustrating game I have ever watched.



it's right up there for me also


----------



## Mr. T

Hey, if thats the only way the Sonic can win....thats the only way the Sonic can win.

If they think this is "fairly" officiated, they must be some kind of homers.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle

Payback for any harm we have done to anyone with the last name Crawford I guess.


----------



## HAWK23

Mr. T said:


> Hey, if thats the only way the Sonic can win....thats the only way the Sonic can win.
> 
> If they think this is "fairly" officiated, they must be some kind of homers.



they do think this is how games are supposed to be played, which is a COMPLETE joke... I can't wait till they lose in the first round...


----------



## fleetwood macbull

KIrk hasn't stepped up. Hope he will. I have no hope for Eddy tonight. He is useless right now


----------



## Mr. T

The Krakken said:


> Give it a rest. He didn't miss 10 shots by himself......


Krakken, dat u suckin' up to miz? :clown:


----------



## BealeFarange

Haha Hawk23...if it's any consolation, you're obvious frustration is motivating me to stick it through this game in good spirits. I feel like you're angry enough for the both of us...heck, for the whole bored. 

Sigh.


----------



## rwj333

Kirk went 1-6... we went 4-18 as a whole.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago

All this just because Nate and Ray have the negatives of Joey Crawford getting boned by that Shetland Pony


----------



## Vintage

They are shooting 50%
We are shooting 42.9%


----------



## HAWK23

BealeFarange said:


> Haha Hawk23...if it's any consolation, you're obvious frustration is motivating me to stick it through this game in good spirits. I feel like you're angry enough for the both of us...heck, for the whole bored.
> 
> Sigh.



i havent been this angry about a bulls game since 98... it's been a while


----------



## BealeFarange

Foul On Chris Duhon For Knocking Down Danny Fortson On A Pick??? Are You Kidding Me???

Ok Hawk23...i'm With You Now...my God...

edit: Haha...this was supposed to be in a ALL CAPS.


----------



## Future

Joey Crawford was just about to call a ****in blocking foul... thank god the other ref didn't.


----------



## Mr. T

You know how they say that shot was a "heat check", well that foul was a "heat check" by Fortson.


----------



## Wynn

BealeFarange said:



> Haha Hawk23...if it's any consolation, you're obvious frustration is motivating me to stick it through this game in good spirits. I feel like you're angry enough for the both of us...heck, for the whole *bored*.
> 
> Sigh.


That's got to be the best Freudian slip I've seen in a while. All these whistles sure lead to a boring game!


----------



## LuolDeng

Ray Allen is a *****.

He throws Duhon down, and then *****es.


----------



## spongyfungy

Ray is a bit peeved.


----------



## Future

Joey Crawford is such a ***** man... he was about to call another foul on the Bulls. Seriously, this guy needs to be freakin fired.


----------



## Mr. T

How is it Ray ALIEN doesn't get a T when he whines? Fouls are onl 60-15 right now. What a wuss.


----------



## HAWK23

WHY is danny fortson wearing gloves??

I bet he had a fun time shopping for them, he probably went to 3 different places trying to figure out which ones looked prettiest...


----------



## ballafromthenorth

Yeah, this game seems to have strenghtened us as a board.. but also our hatred for the sonics.. hopefully we can stick together and the team will too and good results will happen in the 4th..


----------



## Mr. T

This is so hilarious watching them cry about every foul on them.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago

Mr. T said:


> How is it Ray ALIEN doesn't get a T when he whines? Fouls are onl 60-15 right now. What a wuss.


Cuz Joey down for a bit of sexual healin man love with Ray the Skirt

Joey is just practising all that blowing n swallowing with his whistle for what comes after in the Supes dressing room 

Soopa Doopa !


----------



## BealeFarange

Wynn said:


> That's got to be the best Freudian slip I've seen in a while. All these whistles sure lead to a boring game!


:laugh: 

Mein gott!


----------



## Future

Joey Crawford is so quick to call a foul on anyone on the Bulls.... but when it comes on the other end.... he swallows his whistle. Jesus Christ... I wanna beat the living **** out of this guy.


----------



## LuolDeng

This is insane.

Ben gets hip checked on his shot, no call.

Then they come down and call ticky tack **** on him.


AT LEAST CALL IT BOTH WAYS!


----------



## qwerty

Bull ****ing ****.


----------



## bullet

50 pf's called so far!!


----------



## HAWK23

bens 5th foul.. ridiculous


i will blame us for poor defensive rebounding however...


----------



## svanacore

Gordon is getting fouled on every play.


----------



## ChiBron

Stop shooting so many damn jumpers and take it the basket, Ben :curse:


----------



## LuolDeng

Fortson just fouled out in 6 minutes.


----------



## Future

LMFAO.... the Sonics ***** about us being cheap... they got Danny freakin Fortson on their team.....


----------



## Mr. T

Sometimes I HATE the crowd at the UC so much. They just sit there and take this crap. You're really gotta wonder about our fan base sometimes.

I'd be ready to go "PISTON" on them about now.


----------



## jnrjr79

Wow, that was an incredibly cheap shot by Fortson. I think I'm finding my new least favorite team.


----------



## Geoshnas2005

our players have to be wrestled to the floor to get a call!

lol


----------



## BealeFarange

STOP THE WHISTLES!

Now that Fortson is gone, though, (woohoo!) I think we'll see a smoother game...? 

Or did Vitaly Potapenko and Frank Williams pool up some money to force near forfeit play-ever-man conditions?


----------



## Mr. T

Eddy looks like he may become a man here tonight in the fourth.


----------



## HAWK23

that offensive rebound by eddy was funny, he jumped like 2 inches off the ground...


----------



## Geoshnas2005

Mr. T said:


> Sometimes I HATE the crowd at the UC so much. They just sit there and take this crap. You're really gotta wonder about our fan base sometimes.
> 
> I'd be ready to go "PISTON" on them about now.




we have class


----------



## fleetwood macbull

Eddy grabbing that left hammy. Yikes


----------



## Wynn

Anyone else concerned that we only have 17 points so far in the second half after scoring 57 in the first half?


----------



## HAWK23

jnrjr79 said:


> Wow, that was an incredibly cheap shot by Fortson. I think I'm finding my new least favorite team.



i know I've found mine... move over knicks


----------



## Mr. T

HAWK23 said:


> WHY is danny fortson wearing gloves??
> .


I was wondering the same thing, ain't that illegal? Does he have some sort of injury?


----------



## Future

Wynn said:


> Anyone else concerned that we only have 17 points so far in the second half after scoring 57 in the first half?


It must be hard to get in any kind of rhythm with these refs on the floor.... the 3rd quarter was an absolute joke.... we were up 11 pts and about 8 fouls later, we're down 2.


----------



## qwerty

Curry they are called_ free_ throws for a damn reason.


----------



## Wynn

fleetwood macbull said:


> Eddy grabbing that left hammy. Yikes


Is Big Ed okay?


----------



## The Krakken

Geoshnas2005 said:


> we have class


LOL...not according to some sonic fans.....


----------



## HAWK23

Mr. T said:


> I was wondering the same thing, ain't that illegal? Does he have some sort of injury?



he probably just wants to be ready to punch someone in the face when the opp arises...


----------



## BG7

Time for Ben to get the engine heating, and turn it on with 5 minutes left.


----------



## qwerty

This has to of set a record in a game thread for the amount of swearing. No? But it is for a damn good cause i think.


----------



## LuolDeng

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> Time for Ben to get the engine heating, and turn it on with 5 minutes left.


Kinda tough when you have 5 fouls and the last 2 were horse****.


----------



## Future

Skiles, Duhon guarding lewis or radmanovic don't ****in work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Geoshnas2005

The Krakken said:


> LOL...not according to some sonic fans.....



2 fans yelling over spilled milk don't count!


----------



## Future

Hinrich's shots aren't even freakin close. We need Gordon.


----------



## BealeFarange

The folks at ESPN have given up. They have it listed as 74-69 Sonics. FINAL.


----------



## HAWK23

7 minutes left both teams are in the bonus :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Mr. T

Man, this is HARD ON THE EYES. (it used to just be hard on the ears with Dore and Kerr)


----------



## jnrjr79

Future said:


> Skiles, Duhon guarding lewis or radmanovic don't ****in work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Noce in for Pike. Problem solved.


----------



## spongyfungy

I can't believe Fortson threw down Eddy like that. glad Eddy got up on his own when Fortson offered to pick him up.


----------



## Mr. T

Tyson ready to check in. Just what we need less offensive options..

Ah, Ben coming in now too.


----------



## spongyfungy

Chandler in the game along with Noc and AD. Let's get physical.


----------



## LuolDeng

Curry headed to the locker room.


----------



## Mr. T

We've gotta keep Gordon in the game. Cover him up on D.


----------



## bullet

Shard is killing us!!


----------



## jnrjr79

Eddy to th elocker room after Tyson relieves him. I hope that hammy is ok.


----------



## Mr. T

So what does an officiating crew get to throw a game like this?


----------



## Geoshnas2005

even Ben is cold from the out side


----------



## spongyfungy

Does Reggie Evans really have 19 boards in 27 minutes? yikes.

Rashard 9-11 and 5-6 FT's he's been great.


----------



## Future

Bulls are cold... we can't even blame the refs right now. They're not grabbin the defensive boards.... and they're shooting like garbage.


----------



## Mr. T

Its starting to look like there will be no miracle tonight.

I lost all respect for the Sonic. They suck.


----------



## bullsville

Eddy 29 minutes, *ZERO DEFENSIVE REBOUNDS!!!*

Thank God he headed for the locker room, now we've got a chance of winning.


----------



## bullet

Kirk 3-15 :|


----------



## Showtyme

What's the score? ESPN is jacking up the liveupdate, and my sports update text messages onto my cell phone says it's FINAL score: 74, 69 Sonics. That's the score after 3 quarters.

Anyone able to update me on this?


----------



## LuolDeng

Noc you better make these.


----------



## Mr. T

60 fouls tonight 56 free throws.


----------



## BG7

bullsville said:


> Eddy 29 minutes, *ZERO DEFENSIVE REBOUNDS!!!*
> 
> Thank God he headed for the locker room, now we've got a chance of winning.


We would have had a better chance at winning this game if Kirk didn't feel like missing 12 shots and only making 3, and getting the ball into the post for a higher percentage shot.


----------



## qwerty

bullsville said:


> Eddy 29 minutes, *ZERO DEFENSIVE REBOUNDS!!!*
> 
> Thank God he headed for the locker room, now we've got a chance of winning.


 :|


----------



## Wynn

Mr. T said:


> Its starting to look like there will be no miracle tonight.
> 
> I lost all respect for the Sonic. They suck.


As poorly as we've played -- to only be down by 5 with 5 minutes to go is not a horrible place to be. I'm not saying, I'm just saying....


----------



## jnrjr79

84-81 Sonics w/4:20 to go.


----------



## theanimal23

Sucks if Eddy is out for a while, especially w/Deng injured. Can't lose two starters.


----------



## mizenkay

ben and kirk combined for 8-28 from the floor.

:sour:


sixty fouls in the game. sixty!


----------



## LuolDeng

Can you honestly say with a straight face Tyson wasn't fouled right there.


----------



## Mr. T

Tyson has given us NOTHING tonight.


----------



## Geoshnas2005

fuken refs


----------



## fleetwood macbull

wow the Bulls got nothin. and The crowd....pathetic


----------



## jnrjr79

Man, it just seems so dead in the UC. No crowd noise. Bulls look really lethargic. These guys should be busting their butts trying to get back in this game. It's not like it's out of reach.


----------



## Mr. T

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> We would have had a better chance at winning this game if Kirk didn't feel like missing 12 shots and only making 3, and getting the ball into the post for a higher percentage shot.


LMAO. KIRK HATER THROUGH THICK AND THIN!


----------



## bullet

What a ****ty way to lose!


----------



## Future

This is the most frustrating game I have ever watched. I'm not going to be able to get any sleep tonight....


----------



## HAWK23

i lost respect for many people tonight...


----------



## BG7

Mr. T said:


> LMAO. KIRK HATER THROUGH THICK AND THIN!


Well Kirk taking the most shots on this team today and shooting at a 20% clip with no free throws sure is making it hard for us to win.


----------



## qwerty

fleetwood macbull said:


> wow the Bulls got nothin. and The crowd....pathetic


How can you possibly be excited if you were at this game let along stay awake?


----------



## BealeFarange

jnrjr79 said:


> Eddy to th elocker room after Tyson relieves him. I hope that hammy is ok.


ray: 

If Fortson injured Eddy...uh...


----------



## LuolDeng

Future said:


> This is the most frustrating game I have ever watched. I'm not going to be able to get any sleep tonight....


Neither am I, whistles will be running through my ears.

Over 63 fouls what a slow, terrible, boring game.


----------



## Future

Gordon misses a FT.... its over. Even he isn't showing up.


----------



## Vintage

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> Well Kirk taking the most shots on this team today and shooting at a 20% clip with no free throws sure is making it hard for us to win.



For once, I agree. Hinrich simply sucks right now. He cannot shoot any worse.


----------



## qwerty

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> Well Kirk taking the most shots on this team today and shooting at a 20% clip with no free throws sure is making it hard for us to win.


Curry's 3 rebounds, zero of them defensive are sure not helping anything. But we should just look past that because someone has a hard-on for curry ( you).


----------



## jnrjr79

Ben to Noce. And 1! Let's convert here. No giving up!


----------



## fleetwood macbull

its like the Bulls were kneecapped after the first couple 2nd half min

Eddy, Tyson and Kirk issue joint lockerroom statement: "we three stink. Print that"


----------



## Future

Another offensive board for Seattle... how many do they freakin have?


----------



## Mr. T

refs are gonna get us a few calls to bring this down to the wire and then give it to the sonic. its gonna be the real "payback" for friday.


----------



## Mr. T

you watch, i'm gonna be right.


----------



## Wynn

bullet said:


> What a ****ty way to lose!


Pretty crappy way to win, too. Be surprised if the refs didn't get "reprimanded" privately after this game. Unfortunately, though, there is no precedent for replaying a game that's been completely trashed by the officials.

In all fairness, the refs have jacked this game on both sides of the floor. We feel we've been hosed, and we have, but the Sonic has 30 fouls and 5 players with 4 or more, too. This is just a matter of a few refs whose egos are bigger than the game.

Do we have a log of which refs are doing all of the blowing?


----------



## svanacore

Gordon just entered the UC


----------



## theanimal23

C'Mon Ben. Get Pissed, and Drain Shots. I hope the Sonics lose by one point, so they'll be even more demoralized.


----------



## Rhyder

Future said:


> Another offensive board for Seattle... how many do they freakin have?


15, but Chicago has 18.


----------



## qwerty

Future said:


> Another offensive board for Seattle... how many do they freakin have?


15 and the bulls have 18 some how.


----------



## Mr. T

Duhon pratically misses the court with the 3. And Kirk is off?


----------



## svanacore

Then Gordon sets Duhon open for a wide open 3 and Duhon airballs....


They say Gordon can't make plays..too bad they dont convert...


----------



## Future

Who the hell is that piece of **** on the Sonics bench that jumps up and down everytime one of our guys shoots a 3 near the sonics bench? He is practically on the player...


----------



## The Krakken

Future said:


> Another offensive board for Seattle... how many do they freakin have?


 AD didn't jump.


----------



## Mr. T

Man, I practically feel like Slugga stealing all these cheap posting points.


----------



## fleetwood macbull

you know what screw the refs. The Bulls laid down and keeled over second half...bottom line. Thats why they lost


----------



## bullet

We cannot win games shooting 40% and below!


----------



## Wynn

Future said:


> Who the hell is that piece of **** on the Sonics bench that jumps up and down everytime one of our guys shoots a 3 near the sonics bench? He is practically on the player...


Surprised he hasn't been whistled for the foul....


----------



## LuolDeng

When your MVP is AD with 11 points and 9 boards something is wrong.


----------



## Mr. T

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> Well Kirk taking the most shots on this team today and shooting at a 20% clip with no free throws sure is making it hard for us to win.


You've got that incredible laser focus of who to put the blame on --- and his last name is always Hinrich.


----------



## LuolDeng

Are You ****ing Kidding Me!


----------



## bullet

Ben makes both! 3 p game


----------



## jnrjr79

Wow. Another cheap bail-out call. Ick.


----------



## Geoshnas2005

refs cost us pathetic


----------



## LuolDeng

If I was there I would walk onto the court and ask Joey Crawford for me 80 bucks back.


----------



## Geoshnas2005

Thank God for Ben!


----------



## rwj333

This game would have been vastly different if Deng had been able to play. We could have really used his defense on Rashard... no way Rashard does as well with Luol on him.

Very sad game to lose, but we didn't play well enough anyway. 

I don't have a problem with the refs calling it this way, I have a problem with them not calling it the same way CONSISTENTLY. Game in and game out. And then players will know how to play.


----------



## Future

I think Danny Fortson's 6 fouls totally skew the PF difference between each team. It seems like McMillan pulled a John Chaney and made him his enforcer.


----------



## BealeFarange

My god, guys, the Bulls have not lost this game! C'mon Ben, drain two!

LET'S ! GO ! BULLS !


----------



## limufujuan

Don't blame our players.they won in seattle that give us a lot happines.maybe it is time to pay back to Seattle.our players are young.some "silly" foul wont stop them improving.i am still proud of their performance anyway.


----------



## svanacore

Gordon is imposing his will.


----------



## LuolDeng

Collison with the dagger.


----------



## qwerty

Nice stop there guys.


----------



## Future

OMG! Duhon had perfect position for the charge.... and he doesn't get it. These refs are ****in bull****..... they honestly have something against the Bulls. That should have been an offensive foul. Gotta be kidding me.


----------



## fleetwood macbull

if you are a fanboy of Tyson Eddy or Kirk, and you try to single one of them out without acknowledging that your own player sucked.. YOU flat out suck just as bad as all three of them did tonight


----------



## HAWK23

Why The **** Didnt The Refs Call That Obcious Charge For Duhon!>??!?!

What The **** Is Going On Out Here


----------



## BG7

Mr. T said:


> You've got that incredible laser focus of who to put the blame on --- and his last name is always Hinrich.


Well, it will be a magnificent day when Kirk either a.) stops taking the most shots on the team or b.) Kirk stops shooting at this ****ty percentage. Kirk is just a bad shooter, its like having Ronald Dupree taking the most shots on your team.


----------



## qwerty

One positive from tonight is this was the 19th time gordon has scored 10+ in the fourth quarter.


----------



## Vintage

Tough loss.

Up by 11 at half and we blow it.


----------



## BG7

fjf


----------



## LuolDeng

Game.


----------



## BealeFarange

Are you kidding me? Joey Crawford calls AD for fouling someone incidentally at this time in the game??

C'mon, Ben...we need a three!


----------



## Future

Game over... thank the refs for that win Sonics. Bull****.


----------



## Geoshnas2005

wow we set record for fouls in uc

pathetic refs!


----------



## jnrjr79

Sideline reporter says Bulls have most fouls in UC history at 37.


----------



## bullet

f***!


----------



## Mr. T

fleetwood macbull said:


> if you are a fanboy of Tyson Eddy or Kirk, and you try to single one of them out without acknowledging that your own player sucked.. YOU flat out suck just as bad as all three of them did tonight


Amen Fleet. 

Did you notice &#&^$*( doing just that? I think he's the only guy in the forum that didn't put it on this officiating and elected to hang this one around Hinrich's neck.


----------



## Vintage

Future said:


> Game over... thank the refs for that win Sonics. Bull****.



The refs made the Sonics shoot 47.1% while we shot 40%?


----------



## UMfan83

qwerty said:


> One positive from tonight is this was the 19th time gordon has scored 10+ in the fourth quarter.


'

Like Sammy Sosa hitting 3 solo HRs in a 12-3 loss, it doesnt matter if no one else shows up


----------



## HAWK23

**** the seattle supersonics and their whining, thats the only reason they won the game, those of you that know me, know I always blame our bulls for our losses, this was complete garbage have fun with your "win" sonics you surley "deserved" it... bunch of losers

i'm out of here

**** YOU SONICS

**** YOU REFS


this better not EVER happen again


----------



## BealeFarange

At least the foul record will make any post-game complaints about the refs seem much more plausible. 

Combine the Sonic's publicized whining about fouls with the record and you have a very, very strong case for shady goings on...


----------



## bullet

jnrjr79 said:


> Sideline reporter says Bulls have most fouls in UC history at 37.



:jawdrop:


----------



## Geoshnas2005

Vintage said:


> The refs made the Sonics shoot 47.1% while we shot 40%?




ft attempts?


----------



## Mr. T

I can't believe its after 10 o'clock and I can't believe I wasted a night watching this.

David Stern, you blow chunks.


----------



## Future

Vintage said:


> The refs made the Sonics shoot 47.1% while we shot 40%?


Did you watch the 3rd quarter? Don't give me **** if you didn't

Nevermind, did you watch the whole ****in game!!!!!


----------



## spongyfungy

99-93 Bulls lose. You know, good teams overcome bad officiating. We just did not make the shots tonight.


----------



## Mr. T

Okay Crawford, NBA and company, message received loud and clear. 

*WHINE LIKE A ***** AND YOU SHALL BE HEARD.*


----------



## HAWK23

Future said:


> Did you watch the 3rd quarter? Don't give me **** if you didn't
> 
> Nevermind, did you watch the whole ****in game!!!!!



he's not even watching the game dude, he has no CLUE what we're watching... this was complete garbage


----------



## LuolDeng

Vintage said:


> The refs made the Sonics shoot 47.1% while we shot 40%?


No but they did stop the entire flow of a game the Bulls led by 14.
Gave the Bulls a UC record for fouls by 1 team.
Gave Seattle 44 fouls.

But I guess those are everyday things.


I have by far a new most hated team in the league.

****ing ***** *** *****es, complain and then get every call they want.

Sexual favors are on Fortson.


----------



## qwerty

[email protected] allen right now.


----------



## bullet

71 pf's called uke:


----------



## adarsh1

who was guarding rashard lewis? and also how can you blame the refs for gordon's 6/17 performance or kirk's 3/15 or duhon's 3/9?


----------



## Mr. T

UN-BULL-IEVABLE



RAY ALLEN "IT WAS A WELL CALLED GAME"


----------



## jnrjr79

Ray Allen commends the refs in the postgame interview.


----------



## Future

Mr. T said:


> I can't believe its after 10 o'clock and I can't believe I wasted a night watching this.
> 
> David Stern, you blow chunks.


For real, now I got a **** load of HW to catch up on. Damn early classes.


----------



## BealeFarange

Sigh, well that was the worst game I've ever sat through. 

At some point during the game, my roommate came running in to tell me that the rice had been infested with meal worms. It had. Ugh. Contained, thankfully...but taking that festering, squirming jar of horror out to the trash was no less enjoyable than listening to this rubbish pile of a game. Ugh. Oof. Blech.


----------



## superdave

Eddy was super soft in the 2nd half. That's about all I can say at this point.

Bulls lose. At least I got some vCash out of it


----------



## Mr. T

NBA TV LACKEY AFTER GAME "WELL THAT WAS A GOOD ONE"


----------



## qwerty

spongyfungy said:


> 99-93 Bulls lose. You know, good teams overcome bad officiating. We just did not make the shots tonight.


It was not even bad officiating. It was horrendous officiating unless you ask ray allen. He will tell you differently.


----------



## bullet

Bulls 39.3 fg%

our offense sucks!


----------



## Future

HAWK23 said:


> he's not even watching the game dude, he has no CLUE what we're watching... this was complete garbage


Well damn... I don't wanna hear that **** right now if someone didn't even watch the game because watching this game made me pissed and depressed at the same time.


----------



## mizenkay

ray allen: "i thought it was a well called game at both ends"

:|


----------



## fleetwood macbull

all the Bulls had to do was play ball and compete. They wilted. Thats on them, not the refs. The refs Blow. So did the Bulls in the second half. The Bulls played some of the worst basketball all year in the second half for a long time


----------



## LuolDeng

Of course you think they called it good Ray they treated you like Jesus, congrats you ***** you complain to the papers and they grant your wish.


----------



## BealeFarange

Conspiracy Theory: They fouled Danny Fortson out of the game on purpose so that anyone who called for a fix could be slapped down with "Well, Fortson fouled out..."

:vomit:


----------



## HAWK23

"All right, now all we need is to get Gordon fouled out and we'll be home free."

from the sonics board


:laugh: :laugh:


that is their ONLY way to win is to hope for foul trouble on other players


----------



## Vintage

HAWK23 said:


> he's not even watching the game dude, he has no CLUE what we're watching... this was complete garbage



So, if we did shoot better, we had no chance of winning?

I find that hard to believe.


----------



## bullsville

"I Hate Eddy Curry" by Morning Wood

I really do hate Eddy right about now... 

I'm certainly not very fond of Hinrich either, the bad shots are one thing but he took one really stupid foul and just wasn't with it out there. At least he grabbed a few rebounds, though.


----------



## bullet

Kirk,Duhon and Ben 12-42 from the field...


----------



## HAWK23

mizenkay said:


> ray allen: "i thought it was a well called game at both ends"
> 
> :|


 :hurl: 

honestly, I feel like punching him in the face, and I'm not a violent person


----------



## Vintage

bullet said:


> Kirk,Duhon and Ben 12-42 from the field...



That might have contributed to the loss....


----------



## HAWK23

Vintage said:


> So, if we did shoot better, we had no chance of winning?
> 
> I find that hard to believe.



we could have had jesus on our team there was no way the refs were gonna let us score more points than the nancys...

they would have given the nancys more FTA if we had made more shots... bottom line, I believe that


----------



## Future

BealeFarange said:


> Conspiracy Theory: They fouled Danny Fortson out of the game on purpose so that anyone who called for a fix could be slapped down with "Well, Fortson fouled out..."
> 
> :vomit:


LMAO, for real. I said this earlier... I think McMillan pulled a Chaney and made Fortson his enforcer. Six fouls in six minutes? You take away his six BS fouls... then the sonics only have 28 PFs.... compared to our 37.


----------



## Mr. T

fleetwood macbull said:


> all the Bulls had to do was play ball and compete. They wilted. Thats on them, not the refs. The refs Blow. So did the Bulls in the second half. The Bulls played some of the worst basketball all year in the second half for a long time


I disagree to some extent Fleet. 

To me, this was like the Kings vs. Lakers. The refs gave the Lakers game 6 and then everyone blamed the Kings for losing the series because they didn't hit their free throws in game 7.

For my buck, the refs won this for the Sonics. In my book, they both suck.


----------



## Vintage

Did I watch the game? No. I already stated that...

Good teams can overcome bad officiating. Had we shot better, the poor officiating would not have mattered, we'd still have one.

Had Duhon, Gordon, and Hinrich shot well...just them...we'd most likely have won.

Was it unfair? From the sounds of it; yes. But had we taken care of our business to the best we could have, it wouldn't have mattered.

That was my point.

Go ahead and flame if you want....but it doesn't change the fact we didn't shoot well, which would have changed the outcome of the game.


----------



## qwerty

HAWK23 said:


> :hurl:
> 
> honestly, I feel like punching him in the face, and I'm not a violent person


Maybe, but this has been you all game. :curse: 

:biggrin:


----------



## superdave

Reggie Evans 19 rebounds.

Eddy's lazy arse had 4 in about 30 minutes tonight. I was screaming at him (as was the Bulls bench) during the entire 2nd half. He was a sieve defensively. No steals, no blocks. Tyson looked hurt out there. 2 boards. Eh. I don't feel any better


----------



## HAWK23

qwerty said:


> Maybe, but this has been you all game. :curse:
> 
> :biggrin:



I know... society is lucky I wasn't at this game...

if it were up to me I would have the refs and ray allen kidnapped and forced to swallow my freshly shaven ball hair... i'm freakin pissed off...


----------



## SecretAgentGuy

Two thoughts. If we hit our FTs or Gordon doesn't pick up 2 quick fouls in the 4th we win. Number 2, the Sonics aren't a legit contender.


----------



## Future

HAWK23 said:


> I know... society is lucky I wasn't at this game...
> 
> if it were up to me I would have the refs and ray allen kidnapped and forced to swallow my freshly shaven ball hair... i'm freakin pissed off...


LMFAO.... ewww.


----------



## Pan Mengtu

Future said:


> LMAO, for real. I said this earlier... I think McMillan pulled a Chaney and made Fortson his enforcer. Six fouls in six minutes? You take away his six BS fouls... then the sonics only have 28 PFs.... compared to our 37.


No, Danny Fortson is *always* in foul trouble.


----------



## girlygirl

The Bulls were definitely affected by all the fouls. BUT, they allowed Reggie Evans to get 19 rebounds, did a poor job defending the pick and roll, missed key free throws and couldn't hit open shots. The last part of the third quarter was especially bad. Kirk struggled the whole game, and even though Ben had his usual 10+ points in the 4th, he also shot poorly (6-18), although he was able to get to the FT line.

This was a game the Bulls probably should have won, even given the fact that the Sonics are a very good team. Rashard Lewis KILLED them, but none of the other Seattle guys had big offensive games (Allen shot 5-18). The free throws and the 2nd chance opportunities really kept Chicago from having an even bigger lead by early in the 3rd quarter. So when Seattle turned up the defensive pressure, the Bulls' lead evaporated as they forced shots and started reacting to all the whistles.

Let's hope they can regroup tomorrow.


----------



## BG7

How come it is that Eddy Curry takes all the blame for poor rebounding and giving up too many boards to the Sonics, when Tyson Chandler and Antonio Davis did the exact same thing. With or without Eddy in the game we got pounded on the boards. 

Fact of the matter is that the referees did not blow the game for us. We did. Poor rebounding by everyone except Andres Nocioni. Poor offense by everyone but Nocioni and Ben Gordon early in the game, and in a span in the 4th quarter. We scored 36 points in the 2nd half, and let the refs decide the game, and made lots of stupid fouls. The Bulls played to not lose in the 2nd half, and not to win. And unfortunately when you play like that, you have no killer instinct, and the Bulls as a team played soft. Sonics just stapeded over us, and we made stupid fouls that sent them to the line. Just a poor game by the Bulls, time to move on, and win tommorow night. 

2 straight games we let get away. This goes in the books with some of the Celtics games, the 2 Clippers games, the New Jersey game. We can't let these close ones get away, especially when we are not a lock by any means for a playoff spot.


----------



## Future

sp00k said:


> Two thoughts. If we hit our FTs or Gordon doesn't pick up 2 quick fouls in the 4th we win. Number 2, the Sonics aren't a legit contender.


Its true, cuz not every ref likes to get their weiner sucked to skew a game.... too bad the ones that reffed today did.


----------



## HAWK23

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> How come it is that Eddy Curry takes all the blame for poor rebounding and giving up too many boards to the Sonics, when Tyson Chandler and Antonio Davis did the exact same thing. With or without Eddy in the game we got pounded on the boards.
> 
> Fact of the matter is that the referees did not blow the game for us. We did. Poor rebounding by everyone except Andres Nocioni. Poor offense by everyone but Nocioni and Ben Gordon early in the game, and in a span in the 4th quarter. We scored 36 points in the 2nd half, and let the refs decide the game, and made lots of stupid fouls. The Bulls played to not lose in the 2nd half, and not to win. And unfortunately when you play like that, you have no killer instinct, and the Bulls as a team played soft. Sonics just stapeded over us, and we made stupid fouls that sent them to the line. Just a poor game by the Bulls, time to move on, and win tommorow night.
> 
> 2 straight games we let get away. This goes in the books with some of the Celtics games, the 2 Clippers games, the New Jersey game. We can't let these close ones get away, especially when we are not a lock by any means for a playoff spot.



dude, i know u love eddy curry... and I like him too, he is a man... but let me tell you a man couldn't have rebounded any worse against a bunch of nancys like he did tonight... his suck job was almost as bad as ray allen's on mr. crawford tonight


----------



## qwerty

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> How come it is that Eddy Curry takes all the blame for poor rebounding and giving up too many boards to the Sonics, when Tyson Chandler and Antonio Davis did the exact same thing. With or without Eddy in the game we got pounded on the boards.


Who doesn't rebound night in night out? Yes, the answer is curry.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> How come it is that Eddy Curry takes all the blame for poor rebounding and giving up too many boards to the Sonics, when Tyson Chandler and Antonio Davis did the exact same thing. With or without Eddy in the game we got pounded on the boards.
> 
> Fact of the matter is that the referees did not blow the game for us. We did. Poor rebounding by everyone except Andres Nocioni. Poor offense by everyone but Nocioni and Ben Gordon early in the game, and in a span in the 4th quarter. We scored 36 points in the 2nd half, and let the refs decide the game, and made lots of stupid fouls. The Bulls played to not lose in the 2nd half, and not to win. And unfortunately when you play like that, you have no killer instinct, and the Bulls as a team played soft. Sonics just stapeded over us, and we made stupid fouls that sent them to the line. Just a poor game by the Bulls, time to move on, and win tommorow night.
> 
> 2 straight games we let get away. This goes in the books with some of the Celtics games, the 2 Clippers games, the New Jersey game. We can't let these close ones get away, especially when we are not a lock by any means for a playoff spot.


 BBS, this is easily the most intelligent post you've ever had. Did you forget to logout of a public computer or something?


----------



## Mr. T

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> How come it is that Eddy Curry takes all the blame for poor rebounding and giving up too many boards to the Sonics, when Tyson Chandler and Antonio Davis did the exact same thing. With or without Eddy in the game we got pounded on the boards.
> 
> Fact of the matter is that the referees did not blow the game for us. We did. Poor rebounding by everyone except Andres Nocioni. Poor offense by everyone but Nocioni and Ben Gordon early in the game, and in a span in the 4th quarter. We scored 36 points in the 2nd half, and let the refs decide the game, and made lots of stupid fouls. The Bulls played to not lose in the 2nd half, and not to win. And unfortunately when you play like that, you have no killer instinct, and the Bulls as a team played soft. Sonics just stapeded over us, and we made stupid fouls that sent them to the line. Just a poor game by the Bulls, time to move on, and win tommorow night.
> 
> 2 straight games we let get away. This goes in the books with some of the Celtics games, the 2 Clippers games, the New Jersey game. We can't let these close ones get away, especially when we are not a lock by any means for a playoff spot.


They all played like crap, but all you ever do is rush to Eddy's defense. Doesn't it ever get a little tiresome?


----------



## Vintage

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> How come it is that Eddy Curry takes all the blame for poor rebounding and giving up too many boards to the Sonics, when Tyson Chandler and Antonio Davis did the exact same thing. With or without Eddy in the game we got pounded on the boards.
> 
> Fact of the matter is that the referees did not blow the game for us. We did. Poor rebounding by everyone except Andres Nocioni. Poor offense by everyone but Nocioni and Ben Gordon early in the game, and in a span in the 4th quarter. We scored 36 points in the 2nd half, and let the refs decide the game, and made lots of stupid fouls. The Bulls played to not lose in the 2nd half, and not to win. And unfortunately when you play like that, you have no killer instinct, and the Bulls as a team played soft. Sonics just stapeded over us, and we made stupid fouls that sent them to the line. Just a poor game by the Bulls, time to move on, and win tommorow night.
> 
> 2 straight games we let get away. This goes in the books with some of the Celtics games, the 2 Clippers games, the New Jersey game. We can't let these close ones get away, especially when we are not a lock by any means for a playoff spot.




Dead on. I shall rep you for that.


----------



## Mr. T

Qwerty - LMAO - great sig!


----------



## mizenkay

bullet said:


> Kirk,Duhon and Ben 12-42 from the field...


combined: they sucked.

and yes, kirk sucked the most. 

:brokenhea


as far as the refs - bulls didn't play through it. let it frustrate them. no rhythm tonight. got spooked. 

it just sucks. 

girlygirl is right (imagine that!) gotta regroup. get on a plane. got the nets tomorrow. keep playing forward.


----------



## spongyfungy

Skiles : It was a fairly called game.


----------



## Vintage

Mr. T said:


> They all played like crap, but all you ever do is rush to Eddy's defense. Doesn't it ever get a little tiresome?






> Poor rebounding by everyone except Andres Nocioni.





> Poor offense by everyone but Nocioni and Ben Gordon early in the game, and in a span in the 4th quarter.





> The Bulls played to not lose in the 2nd half, and not to win. And unfortunately when you play like that, you have no killer instinct, and the Bulls as a team played soft.


Sounds like to me he is including Curry in calling the team out.


----------



## bullsville

LOL @ BBS, sorry. 

I thought it had already been established that Tyson was a complete non-factor... but to call out AD? He led the team in rebounding. Othella had 6 boards in 11 minutes. Gordon had 6 in 22 minutes. 

Kirk and Ben shot like crap. 

That doesn't change the fact that Eddy had ZERO defensive rebounds in 29 minutes. ZERO. Quit swallowing for a second and see that your hero played like crap. 

Just like most of the team, Eddy sucked arse tonight. AD played well, Nocioni was outstanding, Othella and Griff were effective while they were in the game but they only played 18 minutes between them.

And Eddy sucked tonight, I hate him.


----------



## HAWK23

spongyfungy said:


> Skiles : It was a fairly called game.



just goes to show how much classier our players/coaches are than the nancys...


----------



## Vintage

bullsville said:


> LOL @ BBS, sorry.
> 
> I thought it had already been established that Tyson was a complete non-factor... but to call out AD? He led the team in rebounding. Othella had 6 boards in 11 minutes. Gordon had 6 in 22 minutes.
> 
> Kirk and Ben shot like crap.
> 
> That doesn't change the fact that Eddy had ZERO defensive rebounds in 29 minutes. ZERO. Quit swallowing for a second and see that your hero played like crap.
> 
> Just like most of the team, AD played well, Nocioni was outstanding, Othella and Griff were effective while they were in the game but they only played 18 minutes between them.
> 
> And Eddy sucked tonight, I hate him.


I never saw where he said Curry played well tonite.


----------



## Wynn

mizenkay said:


> girlygirl is right (imagine that!) gotta regroup. get on a plane. got the nets tomorrow. keep playing forward.


...odd that we'd have a *girlygirl!* show up right after all the speculation about the "una chica" rule.

While I think the officiating was awful, I also think we blew this game on our own. Let cooler heads prevail and let's go get one tomorrow.


----------



## LuolDeng

sp00k said:


> Gordon doesn't pick up 2 quick fouls in the 4th


And both of those were highly legit... :angel:


----------



## SecretAgentGuy

spongyfungy said:


> Skiles : It was a fairly called game.


 I'm a little irked by Skiles. Tonite was the type of game where he needed to get himself ejected and since he didn't do that he definitely needs to say something about the refs, fines be damned. We looked like uncoordinated zombies at the start of the 3rd and some of the fouls were just ridiculous. Final FT margin in the end? 44-32 and that's only because Ben was taking it to the rack hard in the end. A couple of T's would have either brought this to the attention of the refs or lit a fire under our ***.


----------



## bullsville

Vintage said:


> I never saw where he said Curry played well tonite.


No, all he said was:

"How come it is that Eddy Curry takes all the blame for poor rebounding and giving up too many boards to the Sonics, when Tyson Chandler and Antonio Davis did the exact same thing."

First of all, *absolutely nobody* laid 'all the blame for poor rebounding' on Eddy. He needs to quit whining like a girl and making stuff up, Eddy sucked tonight.

I never saw where he said Eddy sucked tonight. Only 'it's ok that eddy played like crap, so did everyone else'. That's all you can take when someone is crying that Eddy "takes all the blame" when NOBODY gave Eddy "all the blame".

And when did I say or imply that he said Eddy played well tonight?

I hope we trade Eddy just to eliminate him as a topic of conversation on this board, just like Jamal.


----------



## HAWK23

sp00k said:


> I'm a little irked by Skiles. Tonite was the type of game where he needed to get himself ejected and since he didn't do that he definitely needs to say something about the refs, fines be damned. We looked like uncoordinated zombies at the start of the 3rd and some of the fouls were just ridiculous. Final FT margin in the end? 44-32 and that's only because Ben was taking it to the rack hard in the end. A couple of T's would have either brought this to the attention of the refs or lit a fire under our ***.



If I was skiles I would have pulled a bobby knight on the ref's asses... this is unacceptable, I hope this game is reviewed by the NBA, but why would it they planned it this way.... nancys whine the day of the game and the nancys get their way.... :curse:


----------



## SecretAgentGuy

bullsville said:


> I hope we trade Eddy just to eliminate him as a topic of conversation on this board, just like Jamal.


 :laugh: 
That will only result in a 30 page Eddy Update thread.


----------



## Wynn

sp00k said:


> :laugh:
> That will only result in a 30 page Eddy Update thread.


Only 30? Jamal's is well over 100!


----------



## spongyfungy

Skiles postgame,I only cut up a bit. Skiles : in a Joey Crawford game, you usually get a well called one.
He said Reggie Evans had a rebounding clinic, Rashard played very well and that the refs typically call games like this whether or not it was because of the comments made earlier. 

He said that sometimes refs usually do this to take control of the game so that nothing happens. Then he said we were in it in the first half but the Sonics did a better job playing the way refs were calling it.


----------



## bullsville

Sp00k forgot a '0' at the end of his figure, that's all... :angel:


----------



## SecretAgentGuy

Wynn said:


> Only 30? Jamal's is well over 100!


 Good God, you're right.......
:jawdrop:


----------



## El Chapu

Are the Bulls ever going to complain about officiating openly? Or is Paxson going to file another useless document to the league?
At least it worked for Seattle. And BTW, its not the first, or second, or third time the Bulls got screwed by 3 refs. Its annoying as hell.


----------



## dkg1

girlygirl said:


> The Bulls were definitely affected by all the fouls. BUT, they allowed Reggie Evans to get 19 rebounds, did a poor job defending the pick and roll, missed key free throws and couldn't hit open shots. The last part of the third quarter was especially bad. Kirk struggled the whole game, and even though Ben had his usual 10+ points in the 4th, he also shot poorly (6-18), although he was able to get to the FT line.
> 
> This was a game the Bulls probably should have won, even given the fact that the Sonics are a very good team. Rashard Lewis KILLED them, but none of the other Seattle guys had big offensive games (Allen shot 5-18). The free throws and the 2nd chance opportunities really kept Chicago from having an even bigger lead by early in the 3rd quarter. So when Seattle turned up the defensive pressure, the Bulls' lead evaporated as they forced shots and started reacting to all the whistles.
> 
> Let's hope they can regroup tomorrow.


Damn, when I saw your screen name I thought we had Ray Allen posting on our board for a minute there.


----------



## theanimal23

dkg1 said:


> Damn, when I saw your screen name I thought we had Ray Allen posting on our board for a minute there.


HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## HAWK23

I used to dream about getting married to the most beautiful girl I ever saw, having a great job, 2 kids, and living happily ever after...

now my new dream is to have Ray Allen on a choker leash and walk him around down town kicking him in the *** every so often like the little dog that he is


----------



## Wynn

spongyfungy said:


> Skiles postgame,I only cut up a bit. Skiles : in a Joey Crawford game, you usually get a well called one.
> He said Reggie Evans had a rebounding clinic, Rashard played very well and that the refs typically call games like this whether or not it was because of the comments made earlier.
> 
> He said that sometimes refs usually do this to take control of the game so that nothing happens. Then he said we were in it in the first half but the Sonics did a better job playing the way refs were calling it.


Sounds like Skiles actually believes this, too, and isn't just playing politics. I think this is what he should say, whether or not he believes it. Maybe next time the refs will go easy on it. It's Pax's responsibility to make sure the tapes make it into the right hands if the Bull feel they've been jobbed.


----------



## Pan Mengtu

Bulls 37 fouls, Sonics 34 fouls. You can complain that they called it too tightly, but you can't say they didn't call it evenly.


----------



## Frankensteiner

This was a horribly officiated game but there's absolutely no excuse for blowing a 15 point 2nd half lead. None. 

Kirk needs to start making some shots. Just terrible shooting. 

Eddy was a sloth in the 2nd half. No defense and no rebounding. Also, practice the free throws.


----------



## HAWK23

Pan Mengtu said:


> Bulls 37 fouls, Sonics 34 fouls. You can complain that they called it too tightly, but you can't say they didn't call it evenly.



you also can't say they let the 2 teams play a game of basketball... the sonics won, but they sure didn't win a basketball game... I don't know what they won... a whistle fest maybe?


----------



## BG7

bullsville said:


> No, all he said was:
> 
> "How come it is that Eddy Curry takes all the blame for poor rebounding and giving up too many boards to the Sonics, when Tyson Chandler and Antonio Davis did the exact same thing."
> 
> First of all, *absolutely nobody* laid 'all the blame for poor rebounding' on Eddy. He needs to quit whining like a girl and making stuff up, Eddy sucked tonight.
> 
> I never saw where he said Eddy sucked tonight. Only 'it's ok that eddy played like crap, so did everyone else'. That's all you can take when someone is crying that Eddy "takes all the blame" when NOBODY gave Eddy "all the blame".
> 
> And when did I say or imply that he said Eddy played well tonight?
> 
> I hope we trade Eddy just to eliminate him as a topic of conversation on this board, just like Jamal.



Did you even read my post? I said Eddy doesn't deserve ALL the blame. He definitely deserves a part of the blame, but since you aren't that bright, I'll make a graph for you.










Tyson Chandler and Eddy Curry are in the same boat. They were out there, and when they were out there, they just plain weren't doing much rebounding. Antonio Davis has a smaller amount of blame, although he put together good stats for rebounding tonight, he did give the Sonics quite a few second chances that they converted on. But this is just a graph for where the rebounding blame lays for this loss. The loss was a combinaton of crappy shooting, poor rebounding, and stupid fouls.


----------



## Pan Mengtu

HAWK23 said:


> you also can't say they let the 2 teams play a game of basketball... the sonics won, but they sure didn't win a basketball game... I don't know what they won... a whistle fest maybe?


I agree they called it too tightly, especially in the 2nd and 3rd.


----------



## The Krakken

Pan Mengtu said:


> Bulls 37 fouls, Sonics 34 fouls. You can complain that they called it too tightly, but you can't say they didn't call it evenly.


Even if we could say that they didn't call it evenly (in reality they didn't), what we WON'T do is offer up a bunch of excuses about why we lost. We didn't bring it. End of Discussion.


----------



## Frankensteiner

Pan Mengtu said:


> Bulls 37 fouls, Sonics 34 fouls. You can complain that they called it too tightly, but you can't say they didn't call it evenly.


LMAO. The Sonics fouls were called on Jerome James (5), Collison (5), Fortson (6). Lewis and Allen were not in foul trouble.

Bulls fouls were called on their top 3 scorers (Hinrich - 4, Curry - 4, Gordon - 5) and their top defensive player (Chandler - 4). 

You tell me which players are more important to their team.


----------



## BG7

Frankensteiner said:


> This was a horribly officiated game but there's absolutely no excuse for blowing a 15 point 2nd half lead. None.
> 
> Kirk needs to start making some shots. Just terrible shooting.
> 
> Eddy was a sloth in the 2nd half. No defense and no rebounding. Also, practice the free throws.


oh come on. Eddy can't be that bad, as slow as a sloth. Sloths move at like .5 miles an hour, although eddy played like ****, still faster then sloth ****. Maybe more of like pig **** tonight, but definitely not as bad as sloth ****.


----------



## The Krakken

Frankensteiner said:


> LMAO. The Sonics fouls were called on Jerome James (5), Collison (5), Fortson (6). Lewis and Allen were not in foul trouble.
> 
> Bulls fouls were called on their top 3 scorers (Hinrich - 4, Curry - 4, Gordon - 5) and their top defensive player (Chandler - 4).
> 
> You tell me which players are more important to their team.



Doesn't matter. If we make our open jumpshots, box out and hit FT's we win by double digits.


----------



## spongyfungy

Frankensteiner said:


> This was a horribly officiated game but there's absolutely no excuse for blowing a 15 point 2nd half lead. None.
> 
> Kirk needs to start making some shots. Just terrible shooting.
> 
> Eddy was a sloth in the 2nd half. No defense and no rebounding. Also, practice the free throws.


yes yes and yes!


----------



## Wynn

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> He definitely deserves a part of the blame, but since you aren't that bright, I'll make a graph for you.


Gotta love the sophisticated visual aid! Thanks, *BBS!*, after a pretty tough loss I am crying I'm laughing so hard at that graph! I can just imagine you scribbling frantically trying to get it ready for a timely reply.

Priceless!

Go to the head of the class, little man, you deserve it!

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## The Krakken

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> oh come on. Eddy can't be that bad, as slow as a sloth. Sloths move at like .5 miles an hour, although eddy played like ****, still faster then sloth ****. Maybe more of like pig **** tonight, but definitely not as bad as sloth ****.


 :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## The Krakken

Wynn said:


> Gotta love the sophisticated visual aid! Thanks, *BBS!*, after a pretty tough loss I am crying I'm laughing so hard at that graph! I can just imagine you scribbling frantically trying to get it ready for a timely reply.
> 
> Priceless!
> 
> Go to the head of the class, little man, you deserve it!
> 
> :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


I wholeheartedly agree. +rep.


----------



## HAWK23

lol jesus... those 2 posts just made me laugh BBS... I didnt think that would be possible after the garbage I saw tonight... hahahahahaha

:laugh:


----------



## HAWK23

The Krakken said:


> I wholeheartedly agree. +rep.



"maybe more of a pig"

LMAO

+rep, yes I agree


----------



## The Krakken

HAWK23 said:


> "maybe more of a pig"
> 
> LMAO
> 
> +rep, yes I agree


It was the "but definitely not sloth ****"

That did it for me.

Nice sig, btw.


----------



## mizenkay

Wynn said:


> Gotta love the sophisticated visual aid! Thanks, *BBS!*, after a pretty tough loss I am crying I'm laughing so hard at that graph! I can just imagine you scribbling frantically trying to get it ready for a timely reply.
> 
> Priceless!
> 
> Go to the head of the class, little man, you deserve it!
> 
> :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:















priceless! :clap:


----------



## bullsville

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> Did you even read my post? I said Eddy doesn't deserve ALL the blame. He definitely deserves a part of the blame, but since you aren't that bright, I'll make a graph for you.


Can you read, Mr Good Grades?

I said that *absolutely nobody* gave Eddy ALL the blame. 

You said he doesn't deserve ALL the blame.

Who said he DOES deserve all the blame? Maybe you should draw yourself a blank graph, representing all the people who said that Eddy deserves ALL the blame.

If you are this 'bright', I'll just ignore you from now on. I thought you were just a blind ite, but you obviously don't understand simple, plain English.

Buh-bye.


----------



## HAWK23

haha thanks krakken

lmao nice avatar Wynn


----------



## The Krakken

bullsville said:


> Can you read, Mr Good Grades?
> 
> I said that *absolutely nobody* gave Eddy ALL the blame.
> 
> You said he doesn't deserve ALL the blame.
> 
> Who said he DOES deserve all the blame? Maybe you should draw yourself a blank graph, representing all the people who said that Eddy deserves ALL the blame.
> 
> If you are this 'bright', I'll just ignore you from now on. I thought you were just a blind ite, but you obviously don't understand simple, plain English.
> 
> Buh-bye.


Now now children.

Way to ruin a happy moment on a bad night. This reminds me of that old song....

Gotta know when to hold em.......know when to fold em.....know when to walk away and....know when to run.


----------



## spongyfungy

HAWK23 said:


> you also can't say they let the 2 teams play a game of basketball... the sonics won, but they sure didn't win a basketball game... I don't know what they won... a whistle fest maybe?


I agree. I'd rather let the play on the court dictate how the game should be called, not pregame comments. One thing I hate is when the refs control a game. 

We didn't do everything well to win the game though. There's other "little things" we didn't do to blame as well.


----------



## HAWK23

spongyfungy said:


> I agree. I'd rather let the play on the court dictate how the game should be called, not pregame comments. One thing I hate is when the refs control a game.
> 
> We didn't do everything well to win the game though. There's other "little things" we didn't do to blame as well.



I agree, we sucked at rebounding, and Duhon/Hinrich sucked at shooting... but I think the refing in this case was the biggest problem of all


----------



## spongyfungy

BBS, make me a macaroni Othella statue, ok?


----------



## The Krakken

spongyfungy said:


> I agree. I'd rather let the play on the court dictate how the game should be called, not pregame comments. One thing I hate is when the refs control a game.
> 
> We didn't do everything well to win the game though. There's other "little things" we didn't do to blame as well.


Like put the ball in the basket. :biggrin:


----------



## bullsville

Ben, our MVP, didn't have it late. If he did, we probably pull this one out. 

I say he gets ALL the blame.

:rotf:


----------



## BG7

bullsville said:


> Can you read, Mr Good Grades?
> 
> I said that *absolutely nobody* gave Eddy ALL the blame.
> 
> You said he doesn't deserve ALL the blame.
> 
> Who said he DOES deserve all the blame? Maybe you should draw yourself a blank graph, representing all the people who said that Eddy deserves ALL the blame.
> 
> If you are this 'bright', I'll just ignore you from now on. I thought you were just a blind ite, but you obviously don't understand simple, plain English.
> 
> Buh-bye.


No one that I saw said in exact words that Eddy was to receive all the blame for the poor rebounding tonight. But it was *implied.*


----------



## HAWK23

spongyfungy said:


> BBS, make me a macaroni Othella statue, ok?


I would love a finger paint portrait of Pargo to put on my fridge


all in good fun haha


----------



## BG7

spongyfungy said:


> BBS, make me a macaroni Othella statue, ok?


i'll try


----------



## The Krakken

Actually, when I analyze Skiles comments on the officiating more closely, I think he is saying exactly what this young team needs to hear on a night like tonight. And that is: 


"Nobody is going to cut you any slack out there...not even the refs, so you'd better find a way to play through it and WIN anyway. Tonite you didn't to that, and there's no sense in blaming the refs. You want to win games like this? Rebound, defend and make shots. The rest will take care of itself no matter what the refs are doing."

Good call, Skiles.


----------



## The Krakken

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> No one that I saw said in exact words that Eddy was to receive all the blame for the poor rebounding tonight. But it was *implied.*


Let it go man. Tonight it doesn't matter who said what. There's plenty of blame to go around, and that is all that matters.


----------



## bullsville

The Krakken said:


> Let it go man. Tonight it doesn't matter who said what. There's plenty of blame to go around, and that is all that matters.


I say it's MJ's fault.

He used to complain about how difficult it was to shoot in the UC compared to the Stadium- how can the team shoot in that building knowing that the greatest ever thought it was difficult?

That a-hole MJ shattered their confidence- he gets ALL the blame in my book.


----------



## spongyfungy

The Krakken said:


> Let it go man. Tonight it doesn't matter who said what. There's plenty of blame to go around, and that is all that matters.



These are words of wisdom. Let's stop the fussin' and feudin' We shouldn't get into the semantics game. If we do, the terrorists win.


----------



## The Krakken

bullsville said:


> I say it's MJ's fault.
> 
> He used to complain about how difficult it was to shoot in the UC compared to the Stadium- how can the team shoot in that building knowing that the greatest ever thought it was difficult?
> 
> That a-hole MJ shattered their confidence- he gets ALL the blame in my book.


Then I blame PORTLAND, for drafting Sam Bowie instead of MJ. If they had drafted MJ, the United Center would be in Portland Dammit.


----------



## bullsville

The Krakken said:


> Then I blame PORTLAND, for drafting Sam Bowie instead of MJ. If they had drafted MJ, the United Center would be in Portland Dammit.


It's actually the fault of Sam's ancestors. 

If he hadn't been born with chopsticks for shins, he would have only stayed 4 years at Kentucky instead of 5, meaning he wouldn't have even been there for Portland to draft.


----------



## The Krakken

bullsville said:


> It's actually the fault of Sam's ancestors.
> 
> If he hadn't been born with chopsticks for shins, he would have only stayed 4 years at Kentucky instead of 5, meaning he wouldn't have even been there for Portland to draft.


Ok.....you've earned your rep. :clap: :biggrin:


----------



## BG7

Here is your macaroni othella


----------



## bullsville

The Krakken said:


> Ok.....you've earned your rep. :clap: :biggrin:


I knew my parents moving to Kentucky when I was 5 would pay off someday, so I can't say I earned anything, my parents get ALL the credit.


----------



## Wynn

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> Here is your macaroni othella


DAMN!!!!!

It's times like this I wish I had more than one avatar. This is definitely your best work to date, *Slugga!*

I have to go to bed soon, but....

DAMN!!!!!


----------



## HAWK23

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> Here is your macaroni othella



lol hilarious...

now all i'm waiting for is my finger paint pargo and you get a gold star :biggrin:


----------



## spongyfungy

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> Here is your macaroni othella


Ok I'm can't type this without laughing. too funny 

:rofl:


----------



## The Krakken

HAWK23 said:


> lol hilarious...
> 
> now all i'm waiting for is my finger paint pargo and you get a gold star :biggrin:


My stomache is hurt........ :biggrin:


----------



## BG7

Here is a jannero pargo fingerpaint. This is from him as a laker.


----------



## HAWK23

haha perfect fingerpaint pargo

you should start a portfolio BBS


----------



## Wynn

Someone needs to make Macaroni Othella dance in a moving avatar. Kinda like the bananas! That would be a classic bit of Bull paraphanelia.



:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## The Krakken

I can't take any more. I'm off to bed. Might not get to sleep before 4AM. Thanks alot BBS.


----------



## HAWK23

The Krakken said:


> I can't take any more. I'm off to bed. Might not get to sleep before 4AM. Thanks alot BBS.



same with me... later all


----------



## BG7

HAWK23 said:


> haha perfect fingerpaint pargo
> 
> you should start a portfolio BBS


portfolio made

http://www.geocities.com/bullooza02/portfolio.html


----------



## ballafromthenorth

:laugh: :laugh: best thread ever! BBS you are the man! The chart was great but the macaroni man? wow! so many hilarious posts from everyone.. classic. I still have that I hate Eddy Curry song stuck in my head too..:laugh:

now if i can learn how to put a quote in my sig for the defense of "curry not being a sloth" i can call it a night :laugh:


----------



## The Krakken

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> portfolio made
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/bullooza02/portfolio.html


Now you know.........I stayed awake just to see if you were gonna make that thing........ :clap: :cheers:


----------



## spongyfungy

Eddy update : He is going on the plane to NJ instead of staying home. They are going to treat Eddy at the hotel.


----------



## thebizkit69u

Just saw the game, is it just me or is it that Ben Gordon and AD where the only bulls out there with a pulse, where the hell was Hinrich!? And a note to Skiles please stop playing Duhon in the fourth, for some weird reason Duhon turns into a pumpkin in the fourt quarter, he is without a doubt "Garbage" on offense.


----------



## spongyfungy

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...gamer,1,4154378.story?coll=cs-bulls-headlines



> "It's disappointing," Bulls coach Scott Skiles said. "We took control, but let them back in. And then some things went wrong and we couldn't recover. We became tentative and started fouling them. It was called pretty tight, but any crew Joey [Crawford's] part of you're going to get a well-officiated game.
> 
> "We kept talking to our guys about how the game was being called, but we never seemed to get a feel for it. They kept parading to the free throw line for free throws and when they missed they got the rebound. Reggie Evans put on a rebounding clinic out there."
> 
> "I thought it was a fair whistle," Skiles said. "They were going to call it tight and they did. I felt [the Sonics] adjusted to that and we didn't."


There were some bright spots though :


> The Bulls broke from a 25-25 first quarter to outscore Seattle 32-21 as they outrebounded them 20-6, 9-1 on the offensive boards. It was a brilliant display of what this Bulls team can do. Here are some examples:
> 
> Andres Nocioni saved an Eric Piatkowski miss from going out of bounds and passed back to Othella Harrington, who found Piatkowski for a three pointer as the 24-second clock expired.
> 
> Chris Duhon's running bank shot to beat the clock with one second left in the half, on which he was fouled, missed the free throw and then rebounded the miss between Reggie Evans and Nick Collison for a 57-46 halftime lead.
> 
> A Nocioni shot blocked, rebounded by Antonio Davis, who missed a jumper that Harrington rebounded that went to Duhon for a missed layup that went to Harrington before Piatkowski ended the sequence with a missed three-pointer. Even though the scoreboard didn't light up the fans did.


KC paints a picture that the calls for the Sonics won the game.


----------



## spongyfungy

> Officials called a tight game after the Sonics criticized the officiating in their 100-97 loss to the Bulls on Friday night in Seattle. Chicago committed 37 fouls, a United Center record for one team.
> 
> Tyson Chandler wasn't sure if the officials considered the Sonics' complaints.
> 
> ''I don't know, you would hope not. I know one thing, the game was called in two different styles,'' Chandler said.
> 
> Allen, one of the more vocal critics Friday, thought the officiating was better.
> 
> ''I thought it was consistent, at least,'' Allen said. ''All you ask is the referee be consistent and they were that tonight.''
> 
> ''I thought they got tired (in the third quarter). We kept brining in fresh bodies,'' Allen said.


http://www.tsn.ca/nba/news_story.asp?ID=118526



> "We had to make it physical tonight," said Seattle head coach Nate McMillan. "They came out physically last game and we were on our heels. Tonight we wanted to initiate that."


http://www.zwire.com/site/news.cfm?newsid=14154585&BRD=1710&PAG=740&dept_id=353126&rfi=6

Fortson? that guy was on some mission.


----------



## spongyfungy




----------



## kukoc4ever

What a trashy slug Fortson is.


----------



## Marcus13

sp00k said:


> Two thoughts. If we hit our FTs or Gordon doesn't pick up 2 quick fouls in the 4th we win. Number 2, the Sonics aren't a legit contender.



Were not a contendor? Why? Because Ray Allen is having one of the worst months of his career? How does this make us not a contendor, that doesn't mean were not going ot be ballin again come playoff time


----------



## Marcus13

kukoc4ever said:


> What a trashy slug Fortson is.


Thats exactly what he's there for, he and Evans ive our team some toughness and he does an exceptional job at it, considering the limited minutes he plays.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Game, set, match: BabyBlueSlugga.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Now...

Cut down the tallest tree in the forest 

WIIIIIIIITTTHH

AAAAA

HERRRRING!


----------



## HAWK23

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> portfolio made
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/bullooza02/portfolio.html



hilarious BBS... excellant


----------



## L.O.B

Nice work Slugga.Would it be too much to ask to see a still frame account of macaroni Othella taking a charge by Rigatoni Jerome James? 

BTW they should really start tracking charges drawn, it's a underappreciated stat imo.


----------

